# Disk Utility for Windows?



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

Is their an application similar to Apple's Disk Utility for Windows. 

I would like to clone my XP Windows to a new drive in my PC because I'm running out of space. I can't figure it out though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

Norton Ghost does it, think there are some free knockoffs of it too if you look around.


----------

